# Do You Like or Hate the Neighborhood or Area You're Living In?



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2017)

I like the neighborhood and area I live in, been here for over thirty years and plan to stay throughout my retirement.  I would have just like it to stay the way it was a long time ago, less people, less traffic, more stores, etc.  I've lived in a big city, now in suburbia, and would really like a rural out of the way home on a large piece of land, preferably bordering a national forest.  But we didn't get around to having a home like that when we were younger, and not it's just not a wise thing to do in our old age. 

  Do you like or hate where you're living?  Do you plan to stay there for good, or move out when you can?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2017)

I like my neighborhood, but not crazy about the city in general, although I don't "hate" it. The town I lived in the longest is nicer, but I couldn't afford to buy there. Well, it's only down the road a few miles, though.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 1, 2017)

I live in a mid size city on a _crack_ between a very exclusive neighborhood and a gritty, rough neighborhood.  

I like my neighborhood, it's comfortable like an old pair of shoes.  

Everything I need on a regular basis is within walking distance.

Like any urban area you have to be aware of your surroundings and use some common sense when you are out and about.  It helps if you are disguised like an old person and you carry on a conversation with yourself as you amble along the street.

The only drawback is that my apartment is in a third floor walk up of a large apartment complex.  At some point in the next few years I want to move to a ground floor apartment, possibly in the same complex.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2017)

That's tough Aunt Bea, I grew in an apartment on the third floor.  Pulling the rolling shopping cart of my mother's wasn't always easy going up two flights of stairs.  These days I'm glad to live in a ranch home, one floor except for stairs to the finished basement.  If I had to live in an apartment now, I'd definitely want it on ground level.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 1, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's tough Aunt Bea, I grew in an apartment on the third floor.  Pulling the rolling shopping cart of my mother's wasn't always easy going up two flights of stairs.  These days I'm glad to live in a ranch home, one floor except for stairs to the finished basement.  If I had to live in an apartment now, I'd definitely want it on ground level.



Thirty-nine steps to climb from the parking garage to my apartment.

It's good exercise, lots of fresh air when you throw the windows open and no worries about burglars climbing in the windows!

I will eventually move to a smaller apartment at a lower altitude, lol!!!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2017)

No complaints.  I consider myself  lucky to be living here; within a couple of minutes of swimming in the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 1, 2017)

I live in a small village that time has forgotten.  It was founded 250 years ago and has hardly changed!   In one way this is great, but I can see that as I get older, it might be better to live nearer the shops, health centre etc..


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2017)

Capt Lightning said:


> I live in a small village that time has forgotten.  It was founded 250 years ago and has hardly changed!   In one way this is great, but I can see that as I get older, it might be better to live nearer the shops, health centre etc..



I would love to see your village Capt Lightening. Any photos available?


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2017)

Falcon said:


> No complaints.  I consider myself  lucky to be living here; within a couple of minutes of swimming in the Pacific Ocean.


I was going to post that I liked my neighborhood until I saw this post. 
Now I'm just jealous and "need" an ocean next to my neighborhood before I can be happy.:tapfoot:


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2017)

Don't be shy  Lara.  You're always welcome here !   I'll leave a light on for you.


----------



## Trade (Sep 1, 2017)

The street I live on I'd give a "B minus". As for the state of Alabama, I give that an "F minus"


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 1, 2017)

In the past few months I've relocated from the Big Island of Hawaii to a suburb of Phoenix, and I love it.  Weather was nicer in Hawaii, but at my age, having access to modern conveniences trumps weather.  I live a gated 55+ community, so I plan on being here for a while, health permitting.  

p.s. It's only supposed to get to 106 today.  Fall is in the air!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 1, 2017)

I do like my neighborhood. The only problem is that we all have quite large homes and the older neighbors have moved on to something smaller. The younger families who move in have young children who grow into noisy teenagers. I tell myself mine were teens at one time also. I just don't remember the neighborhood kids back then being so noisy. Can't they wash their cars without blasting that horrible music? The basketball hoops in the driveways is like Chinese water torture. I just want to read or take a nap and all you can hear is tap,tap,thump,tap tap,thump. Maybe time for us to move on also.


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 1, 2017)

We bought our little house 50 years ago this month.  It's in a quiet neighborhood that hasn't really changed that much, and we like it.  Shopping is close enough, but not too close and so is medical care.  Right now it is 96 and warming outside, but our weather is generally pretty mild.  We're close enough to the ocean to get some afternoon breeze, but far enough away to avoid much of the fog.

Don


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 1, 2017)

I live in a retirement residence near a hospital, medical center, library, two shopping centers, a large shopping mall,
several restaurants and many other amenities, near enough to where I used to live that I can go and visit old friends.
What more can I ask for?


----------



## Don M. (Sep 1, 2017)

We lived in a city environment most of our lives.  15 years ago, we cut the cord, and moved to the country.  This has been a real nice 15 years, and I'm convinced that living in a clean, quiet, crime free area has been a boon for our overall health and well being.  We have 40 acres of heavy forestland, with the closest neighbors about 500 yards away.  The people are great, and I have no shortage of things to do to keeping the immediate property..about 2 acres...well groomed, and I let the deer and wildlife enjoy the rest.  We have a nice small town with the necessities about 3 miles away, and the bigger stores, doctors, dentists, etc., are about 10 miles away in the county seat.  The hospitals are about 40 miles away, but we haven't had much need for them...Knock Wood.  About the Only downside is that the nearest casino is an hours drive...which is probably a good thing.  

We know the day is coming where living out here may have to come to an end, and we have scouted out places nearer the cities for when we cannot handle this routine anymore...but I hope that day is still years away.  The kids are nearing retirement, and both have bought houses in the area, and they will be within an hours drive when they retire....so we may wind up closer to family here, than if we moved back to the city.  For now, life is very good.


----------



## SpicyTweed (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm very happy with my home and neighbourhood.  It's pleasant and quiet in my immediate area, my apartment is spacious with a nice view.  I'm in a mid-sized city where  I can access whatever shopping or services I need by foot, bus, or taxi.  I've been here for almost three decades, and have no plans to move in the foreseeable future.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2017)

Don M. said:


> We lived in a city environment most of our lives.  15 years ago, we cut the cord, and moved to the country.  This has been a real nice 15 years, and I'm convinced that living in a clean, quiet, crime free area has been a boon for our overall health and well being.  We have 40 acres of heavy forestland, with the closest neighbors about 500 yards away.  The people are great, and I have no shortage of things to do to keeping the immediate property..about 2 acres...well groomed, and I let the deer and wildlife enjoy the rest.  We have a nice small town with the necessities about 3 miles away, and the bigger stores, doctors, dentists, etc., are about 10 miles away in the county seat.  The hospitals are about 40 miles away, but we haven't had much need for them...Knock Wood.  About the Only downside is that the nearest casino is an hours drive...which is probably a good thing.
> 
> We know the day is coming where living out here may have to come to an end, and we have scouted out places nearer the cities for when we cannot handle this routine anymore...but I hope that day is still years away.  The kids are nearing retirement, and both have bought houses in the area, and they will be within an hours drive when they retire....so we may wind up closer to family here, than if we moved back to the city.  For now, life is very good.



Sounds wonderful Don, hope you can live there for many years to come.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> In the past few months I've relocated from the Big Island of Hawaii to a suburb of Phoenix, and I love it.  Weather was nicer in Hawaii, but at my age, having access to modern conveniences trumps weather.  I live a gated 55+ community, so I plan on being here for a while, health permitting.
> 
> p.s. It's only supposed to get to 106 today.  Fall is in the air!!



That was a big move for you to make Hoot, but I'm glad you did it.  I loved Hawaii when I was there, beautiful, almost magical in certain areas.  But it sounds like you made a wise decision and I'm glad it's working for you.  LOL about the 106 degrees and fall in the air!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 1, 2017)

I live on the one and a half floor of a mid rise apt. complex that has about 100 apartments in all 5 buildings.  The neighbors are mostly nice or else they don't say a thing and that's fine with me.    I've made a few nice friends here.  We have cook outs on some of the holidays and watch parties for sports games and yard sales and parties after them.  They keep the place well maintained as much as they can for a place this old.  But it is in good condition except for some of the pipes and I'm sure they will be replaced eventually; like when they break...lol...Anyhow I do like it here.  It's quiet.  I rarely hear anything from the neighbors.  I am on a main street pretty far back from it.  There are tons of apartments on this street and in this city.   I've lived in this city for a total of about 18 years and 5 years at my present place.  I get reduced rent and am very happy about that!  I think I will stay here for awhile.  Maybe for the rest of my life.  The only thing I don't like is there is no elevator.  It was very hard when I had a broken ankle and foot getting down the steps.  I made it through that though...


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 2, 2017)

We've been in our house for over 37 years and I'd like to run out the rest of my days here. There's memories everywhere I look and the neighborhood is ok. 

This was a new neighborhood when we first moved in with many young families with kids and little to no trees or yards. Now the kids have grown up and moved out, and there's large trees everywhere. I'm good here, no plans to go. :untroubled:


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 2, 2017)

I live in the same neighborhood I grew up in. I'm the only member of my family who decided to stay here in Buffalo.My older sister lives in England,my younger brother lives in Rye,NY{burb of NYC}. I've lived in my co-op apt  building complex for almost 30 yrs,don't plan on leaving anytime soon.
I never felt comfortable behind the wheel,so I walk everywhere. The stores I regularly go to are in easy walking distance for me anywhere from 2-6 blocks. I take public transportation when I'm going to Target/ to a bigger grocery store,movie theatre. They are located 20 blocks away,just a tad too far for me to walk Sue


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2017)

I really like my neighborhood.  Been here 10 yrs.  Quiet, (mostly) well-maintained, friendly people but not overbearing.


----------



## ray188 (Sep 2, 2017)

Many, many years ago I visited a retired aunt and uncle in a retirement village in New Jersey called Leisure Village. I was, of course, no where near retirement. But I knew that when the time came it would be that sort of a place. 

And here I am, 55+, good size (over 5,000 population), a golf cart is my second car - and I am never bored. What more could i ask?


----------



## nvtribefan (Sep 2, 2017)

I like both the city and my neighborhood.


----------



## jujube (Sep 2, 2017)

I dislike my neighborhood.  I have a love/hate relationship with the state I live in.  Hate it in the summer, love it in the winter.


----------



## Iodine (Sep 2, 2017)

I like where I live in the foothills (about 1600 ft elevation) close to 2 national parks.  We have been here about 25 years and are starting to think about moving into a nearby city of 100,000.  I like the country and I like the city.  Wish we could afford both.


----------



## Wren (Sep 3, 2017)

I've lived in my apartment for fifteen years, my immediate neighbours are nice but I don't get too involved with anybody, it's a great location with my doctor, dentist, optician, shops, park and beach, all within a ten minute walk which, as I don't drive, is a bonus


----------



## DaveA (Sep 3, 2017)

I live in the house where I was born back in 1933.  It's in a residential area on the outskirts of the city.  As you might imagine, wooded area and fields have slowly fallen to development over these many years, but thankfully, since the late 40's, zoning have limited development to single family homes and NO businesses.

None of the neighbors that I knew as a child are still here and we have little to do with our present neighbors or them with us.  Everybody will say good morning but after that we go our own way.  I'm thankful as I prefer it that way.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 3, 2017)

I live in a rural setting....small towns near by...it is nice and peaceful, my biggest complaint is that it is too far from good shopping and movies theaters.


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 3, 2017)

Love where we live. Great urban setting, good neighbors, central location to friends/family, all the services/retail one could ever want. A fair amount of casual crime - burglaries, mostly - but very little serious crime. When you're a city dweller that's as good as it gets. 

We are less than 15 min from our hospital/doctors, a real plus when my DH suffered a stroke years ago at age 50.

Starting to make a list of senior facilities to research/visit, probably will move within the next 5 yrs. Would prefer to stay in the same general area; there are literally hundreds to choose from so it will be a tough decision.


----------



## Robusta (Sep 7, 2017)

I know nothing besides my neighborhood. Seven more years and my family will have been on this farm 200 years.  My son family live in the house his great grandfather was born in.  There are 5 homes on the farm and the generations just pass them on as time goes by.
Yep I like my neighborhood.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 7, 2017)

Lived her on an off for nearly 50 years.. and have been in this same house for 36 years... so I guess I love it..

I have the best of both worlds...  I live in a quiet suburb with all the amenities in walking distance.. YET.. I am able to get into the city of Chicago anywhere I want to go in a 30 minute car or train ride.  I can go to off Broadway Plays... and dine at fabulous restaurants... and take advantage of our glorious lakefront, and all the summer festivals in delightful ethnic neighborhoods!    I do love the city and the hussle and bustle...and especially all the cultural diversity..  yet, I  can return home to peace and quiet at the end of the day


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2017)

Love is to strong. I like where we chose to live in retirement, a neighborhood filled with ethnic and age diversity. I can walk to 4 major grocery stores, & our dentist. About 10 min from 3 differant hospitals. Yet it's secluded enough to enjoy BBQ'ing without animals or people wandering around to see what's cooking.




At one time we lived a block from a beach in the Carribean. Left that to eventually move to a 5 bedroom bi level home on 8 acres of land surrounded by orchards. Even had a summer place in the piney's of N. J. at one time. All concious choices for that time in our lives. Having the good fortune to be able to compare, this is ideal for us at this late stage in life.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 9, 2017)

I am so torn on this. We've been in this quiet neighborhood, small town for 26 years. I really don't want to sound like a snob but my problem is it's an older neighborhood, no covenants and it's become somewhat rundown. People don't take care of their houses and yards. Most do but right next door is an eyesore. 
We like our house. It's a good retirement size and one floor, 1/2 acre yard. If we moved it would be to have more privacy, maybe foothills and scenery.
If we stay we would make house and yard more senior friendly.
Any advice from anyone who went through the stay or move decision?


----------



## Lolly (Sep 9, 2017)

hearlady said:


> I am so torn on this. We've been in this quiet neighborhood, small town for 26 years. I really don't want to sound like a snob but my problem is it's an older neighborhood, no covenants and it's become somewhat rundown. People don't take care of their houses and yards. Most do but right next door is an eyesore.
> We like our house. It's a good retirement size and one floor, 1/2 acre yard. If we moved it would be to have more privacy, maybe foothills and scenery.
> If we stay we would make house and yard more senior friendly.
> Any advice from anyone who went through the stay or move decision?



We bought another property way out in rural Northwestern Illinois 11 years ago, with the intention of retiring there..  However, we decided that it was just a bit to rural for a couple of Seniors and now have opted to stay in our suburban Chicago home...  Here we have everything at our fingertips.. including pharmacies, medical care, hospitals, grocery stores, shopping malls within walking distance.   There.. It's a 18 mile round trip to get to a store.. and 19 miles to the nearest community hospital... with the nearest major medical facility 40 miles away..  Nope.. we are selling the other place and staying put here.


----------



## Knight (Sep 9, 2017)

hearlady said:


> I am so torn on this. We've been in this quiet neighborhood, small town for 26 years. I really don't want to sound like a snob but my problem is it's an older neighborhood, no covenants and it's become somewhat rundown. People don't take care of their houses and yards. Most do but right next door is an eyesore.
> We like our house. It's a good retirement size and one floor, 1/2 acre yard. If we moved it would be to have more privacy, maybe foothills and scenery.
> If we stay we would make house and yard more senior friendly.
> Any advice from anyone who went through the stay or move decision?


A lot to think about especially when your main complaint is the house next door is an eyesore. 

Where would you move to? What would you expect to get as a price for your present home? What would you expect to pay for where ever you think would be the remedy for your present situation? 

Unknown if you own with no mortgage. Unknown if your medical needs are well taken care of where you live now. Unknown is how a move would affect the taxes on what your income would be. Several states don't tax soc. sec. or pensions. You have a lot of research to do.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks, yes I definitely don't want to get too rural at our age but would like to be in more of a "destination" place . In other words a place people want to visit because there's things to do. This town fits our needs for services but is a bit of a boring place! I may settle for us being the ones who travel to the kids houses.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 9, 2017)

When I weigh the pros and cons staying would likely be best. We do own our home, the eyesore people are nice, and the other factors like taxes, etc are in line.
I think when I actually retire I'll have more freedom to travel and work on projects. Maybe I'll offer to help the neighbors paint their house.lol


----------



## Knight (Sep 9, 2017)

hearlady said:


> When I weigh the pros and cons staying would likely be best. We do own our home, the eyesore people are nice, and the other factors like taxes, etc are in line.
> I think when I actually retire I'll have more freedom to travel and work on projects. Maybe I'll offer to help the neighbors paint their house.lol


You didn't mention if retired and able to travel any time you felt like it. Given the uncertainty in "travel" destinations  travel within America is awesome, especially if your health is good enough to hike trails in national parks. Then there are things like 5 star condo rentals that make it possible to enjoy the kind of food you like instead of looking for a clean restaurant. Or like that little town on the western entrance to Yellowstone that has a store that sells everything you need at a reasonable price to have a picnic while watching buffalo graze. 

So much is possible all you have to do is set goals and do it. Don't like the wilderness? Las Vegas in the adult entertainment capital. N Y City offers spectacular shows & food


----------



## ray188 (Sep 10, 2017)

I love it today, it has everything I could want. HOWEVER - just north of Tampa Bay, I may not love it tomorrow.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 10, 2017)

Excellent, dynamic community.  GREAT neighbors.  Wife was born and raised in this town.  I was born and raised about 40 miles south.  We were married here in 1966.  Left for about 10 years.  Returned for about 5.  Left again for 10.  Back in '99 and will die here.  Have our grave plots purchased here.

When I came here to college and met my wife, this town was about 25,000.  Today, we have topped 60,000.  Large State University.  Military base next door.  All the shopping one would want.

Neighborhood is handy to shopping, medical facilities, etc.  Can walk to large Kroger grocery.  When taking the dog for a walk, pass by the area's largest hospital.  Our cul-de-sac has been pretty stable.  Had the home across the street sell 6 months ago.  Young Indian couple.  He works in the entomology department at the university while she is working on her PhD.  They have cleaned and fixed and replaced and worked hard from the day they moved in to make their new home "glow".

Our geographical location allows us to see all four seasons... none too severe.  Would not want to live anywhere else.


----------



## Wandrin (Sep 11, 2017)

I like my little neighborhood.  It's in the suburbs and is quiet.  The neighbors are friendly.  It's a good location, where it is very easy to get to the highways going in all directions.  I can walk to the grocery store, a movie theater, a few restaurants, and a light rail station to take me to the bigger cities.  We're about 15 minutes from green mountains with big trees and 30 minutes from the ocean.  All of the houses in the neighborhood are single-family houses, so we don't get the turnover of apartments or duplexes.  It is comfortable.


----------



## Topcat (Sep 11, 2017)

hearlady said:


> I am so torn on this. We've been in this quiet neighborhood, small town for 26 years. I really don't want to sound like a snob but my problem is it's an older neighborhood, no covenants and it's become somewhat rundown. People don't take care of their houses and yards. Most do but right next door is an eyesore.
> We like our house. It's a good retirement size and one floor, 1/2 acre yard. If we moved it would be to have more privacy, maybe foothills and scenery.
> If we stay we would make house and yard more senior friendly.
> Any advice from anyone who went through the stay or move decision?


 
I'm glad I don't have a covenant. Homes without one are kind of coveted in Phoenix. There are horror stories about people 
not being able to paint them the colors that they want to or having their yard one way  (like desert landscaping) or not.
I live in an older part of Phoenix, in the past few years the city has been really trying to renovate and improve our downtown. I only live a few miles from there. 
The value of houses here have been going up. Of course the downside is higher property taxes.


----------



## Anomaly 73 (Sep 11, 2017)

I was raised on asphalt and concrete. It's taken the last 24 years to shake it all out of my psyche. We see no neighbors...only evergreen trees. It's quiet except for Memorial/Labor days when the part timers show up from the cities. Even then...it's not bad and over quickly. Moving to a rural forested location (7 acres) was the smartest thing I ever did...my kids and grandkids say so too. I wish there was water beyond my pool but there are dozens of lakes and streams all around. Watching what happens on the coastlines has given me an appreciation for the interior.


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Sep 26, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I like my neighborhood, but not crazy about the city in general, although I don't "hate" it. The town I lived in the longest is nicer, but I couldn't afford to buy there. Well, it's only down the road a few miles, though.



Your first line is exactly how we feel. LOVE the neighborhood, not the city. We have moved more times then I wish to say. We ended up here due to work. Why stay or Why go really. So we stay for now.


----------



## Bullie76 (Sep 26, 2017)

I live in a small patio home subdivision with lot sizes 50'x100'. One neighbor has 3 cars and a truck. They park 1 car and a truck in the driveway, one car on the street and one in the front yard. They use their garage as a storage house and it's filled to the brim. They even keep a lawn mower outside tucked behind a bush on the side of the house. 

Overall they are quite and nice people, but they should live out in the country with a lot more space. Why anyone would buy a patio home with all their cars and junk is beyond me. The neighborhood as a whole is nice but I just happen to have this situation right next door to me.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 26, 2017)

I live in Fresno, a city of about 500,000.  Thankfully I like in NE Fresno which is the best area.

I moved to my house and subdivision in 2003.  My house is almost 2,000 sq ft. Which is too big for me after my husband died in 2004. 


I actually live on the border of Clovis and Fresno so I have lots of shopping/dining options.


I probably have about 3 Costcos and at least 5-6 Targets within a 6 mile radius.  Seems there's a Walgreens and CVS on every corner.


Also have 2 Trader Joe's but I go to the one in that is about 1.5 miles from me in Clovis.


My subdivision is nice but boring but I do feel safe here.


Only downside are the very Hot summers in Fresno but winter is nice and I only have to turn on the heat in the morning for about an hour.


I live about 6-7 miles from another member on here...Lon.  I don't know if he's replied to this post so don't know his views on this area.

Fresno does have bad air and high crime in the gang infested areas but house prices are cheaper than on the coast.

I don't hate it here but I also don't love it.  I do know I won't be here too much longer, I need to downsize.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 26, 2017)

I love it here, would never consider living in a city, unless I was quite disabled.  The nearest neighbor is 100s of yards away...what I call "elbow room".


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 26, 2017)

I bought this little house about 3 years ago, got it cheap because it's very near a cemetery...in fact it's pretty much IN the cemetery. Has it's own front and back yards and a wood fence all around it. I assume it was once a groundskeepers house. I asked the realtor about that but she said she didn't know. Anyway, with graves immediately to the east and south and being set back a ways from the street, it's quiet. It's in kind of a crummy area, but my immediate surroundings are pretty and nobody bothers me here. My two sons live within a 10 minute drive, my doctor is about 15 minutes away, stores and my bank within walking distance, though I can't walk very far (back problems) so I always drive. I've never lived anyplace for very long, but I consider this my retirement home.


----------



## Topcat (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm not sure what you would define as Neighborhood. 
I now live only about a mile and a half from  the house where I grew up.
This is really all I've known. I'm still here so I guess I must like it!


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Sep 28, 2017)

Topcat, How nice your living where you grew up. I never had that opportunity as we were always on the move.  Dad who lives like that and my SIL and BIL who do too. My father always said I like it here so why would I ever leave. I think that is a great.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 29, 2017)

Falcon said:


> No complaints.  I consider myself  lucky to be living here; within a couple of minutes of swimming in the Pacific Ocean.



The few times I went into the Pacific in the San Diego area it was cold.  It was warm at Waikiki Beach, but that is not California.  I have a map showing water temperatures in the Puget Sound area and I would not even go wading there.  I will stick to the Florida Gulf coast, thank you.


----------



## Suzanne (Sep 30, 2017)

I love our neighbourhood and my DH and I plan on living in our small house in retirement. We moved to this smaller city with a gorgeous lake in 1992 - population has doubled since then.  We first moved to a condo with lakefront views but DH did not like it and he felt he would be bored in retirement so we sold and bought a bungalow with no lake views - that was 18 years ago and so glad we did.  It was worth my commuting 3 hours a day until my retirement last year.  A few years ago a medical building opened up just down the street from us and my doctor moved her practice there.  We are only about a 10 minute drive to enjoy long walks by the lake.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2017)

Suzanne said:


> I love our neighbourhood and my DH and I plan on living in our small house in retirement. We moved to this smaller city with a gorgeous lake in 1992 - population has doubled since then.  We first moved to a condo with lakefront views but DH did not like it and he felt he would be bored in retirement so we sold and bought a bungalow with no lake views - that was 18 years ago and so glad we did.  It was worth my commuting 3 hours a day until my retirement last year.  A few years ago a medical building opened up just down the street from us and my doctor moved her practice there.  We are only about a 10 minute drive to enjoy long walks by the lake.



Sounds perfect Suzanne! :sunglass:


----------



## Lara (Oct 20, 2017)

Iodine said:


> I like where I live in the foothills (about 1600 ft elevation) close to 2 national parks.  We have been here about 25 years and are starting to think about moving into a nearby city of 100,000.  I like the country and I like the city.  Wish we could afford both.


That's going to be a hard decision for you someday but that's in the future...no hurry. The place you are now is so beautiful and so peaceful. But you would be nearby so a day trip with your family, of fishing and a picnic, in the parks there once in awhile would be a fun compromise. The city life has it's positives too.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 20, 2017)

Lara said:


> I was going to post that I liked my neighborhood until I saw this post.
> Now I'm just jealous and "need" an ocean next to my neighborhood before I can be happy.:tapfoot:


Me too , Lara.  Just can't afford it!


----------



## grapenutpudding (Oct 24, 2017)

I like my neighborhood but don't care for the city surrounding it.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 30, 2017)

hearlady said:


> I am so torn on this. We've been in this quiet neighborhood, small town for 26 years. I really don't want to sound like a snob but my problem is it's an older neighborhood, no covenants and it's become somewhat rundown. People don't take care of their houses and yards. Most do but right next door is an eyesore.
> We like our house. It's a good retirement size and one floor, 1/2 acre yard. If we moved it would be to have more privacy, maybe foothills and scenery.
> If we stay we would make house and yard more senior friendly.
> Any advice from anyone who went through the stay or move decision?


UPDATE: There is a Santa Claus. The neighbors next door that I spoke of want to refinance there house. In order to do that they must get new siding, soffit, etc. In order to do that they have to clean out the junk around their carport.
We have pretty much decided to stay so this is wonderful! They are nice people and good neighbors otherwise so thank you to the refinance God. 
Another house on the other side of the neighborhood just surprisingly did the same thing so maybe for the same reason. Anyway, this is great news.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 30, 2017)

I live in a fairly urban area but within 15 minutes of open country in the foothills of a mountain range. I deliberately chose this neighborhood for its convenience. I have been within an easy walk of my PCP but changing HMOs in January so I'll be about 5 minutes away by car. Easy access to grocery shopping, post office, bus line for those rare occasions I need to go downtown, pretty much everything I need is right here.

My neighbor complains long and loud that a Mexican family moved in across the street and are always outside on their front porch. I went over and met them because I figure they're a better burglary deterrent than any home security system I could buy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 3, 2017)

Even though our city has become crime laden, I like where we live because it's sort of a stand alone neighborhood. We are surrounded by government buildings including the courthouse, a senior building, a school and factories. Our complex takes up the entire block on all four sides. Crime around here is practically non existent. I love that even though I'm in an urban city, I can look out at our courtyard and see trees (including a cherry blossom), flowers and green plants. We have a walk score of 98% here due to an easy walk to restaurants (a couple of which have entertainment), several fast food places, financial institutions, an indoor mall, movie theater and retail establishments including dollar stores. Also nearby are the post office, Social security and tax offices, the train station and several buses which take us or connect us to just about anyplace we want to go, including the airport and our timeshare resort should my husband not care to drive.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 14, 2017)

Our neighborhood just got even better. A nice sized supermarket with great prices opened up a block and a half from our apartment. We are HAPPY!


----------



## Aputernut17 (Dec 14, 2017)

*​Love it! we have a nice close group on our cul de sac.*


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 15, 2017)

Wouldn’t say we hate it, but do dislike it. Northeastern Florida and Florida, in general, has turned out to be “not for us”. We just don’t make good Floridians or “Southerners”. Been here for 9 years. 

Making plans on going back to Colorado, but the north central part this time. Lived 5 1/2 years some 28 miles south of Denver. We really miss RMNP elk, rodeo action and freshwater boating/fishing. 

Looking at moving to a much smaller population, with much less traffic and crime than here. 

We love Western/cowboy stuff and that sure isn’t here! 

Somehow we must have known that we’d return, we kept our winter parkas. 

Snow and ice, yes, but that the weather that’s there in the winter. 

We’ll both be retired, so won’t have to go out in that much.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 15, 2017)

ClassicRockr said:


> Wouldn’t say we hate it, but do dislike it. Northeastern Florida and Florida, in general, has turned out to be “not for us”. Making plans on going back to Colorado, but the north central part this time.



Good for you!  I grew up in the Denver area, and IMO, the Front Range is one of the nicest places in the country.  My career took us away from Colorado, but we still look forward to visiting there yearly, and love a nice drive through the mountains.  I like an area with a mixture of climates....would not want to live in an area that is warm and humid all the time.  Besides, when it snows on Monday, the sun comes out on Tuesday, and by Wednesday, most of it is gone.  If you like the North/Central part of the state, check out Loveland, CO.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2017)

*I like my neighborhood.  Most of the people are quite nice, and help each other out when needed.   I wish I still had the neighbors I had when I first moved here, though, 25 years ago.  It was a great bunch, welcomed me to the neighborhood.  It was not unusual for someone to pop over and say we are having an instant picnic in 3 hours.  What can you bring?*


----------



## Lon (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm Fine with it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 16, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Good for you!  I grew up in the Denver area, and IMO, the Front Range is one of the nicest places in the country.  My career took us away from Colorado, but we still look forward to visiting there yearly, and love a nice drive through the mountains.  I like an area with a mixture of climates....would not want to live in an area that is warm and humid all the time.  Besides, when it snows on Monday, the sun comes out on Tuesday, and by Wednesday, most of it is gone.  If you like the North/Central part of the state, check out Loveland, CO.



WOW, Loveland is a city we have been checking out. It's much smaller than here. Planning a trip there next summer to check it out. We are close to being 100% sure we want to move there, but a visit will help us take the "rose-colored glasses" off and see the real thing. Thing is, after living here for 9 plus years, it's going to take some "getting us to" as far as the winter months go. We will be some 10 years older since we left (sold our house) in Parker, Colorado. 

Another thing, we just can't seem to find anywhere else to go that has what we liked/love/miss in Colorado and parts of Wyoming.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 31, 2017)

We built this house in 1994 and raised 5 kids here, so now just the two of us rattling around.   I wouldn't mind downsizing but we like the neighborhood and our neighbors.   Also we have been mortgage-free for 10 years so that's a good thing.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 1, 2018)

I love this place. Our house sits in the middle of 25 acres with a 6 acre lake right behind the house. Our nearest neighbor is 1/8 of a mile away. Located just a half mile outside the city limits of a town of almost 10,000 wonderful people We bought this place when I retired over 10 years ago.


----------



## EllieR (Jan 1, 2018)

I like where I live but miss living in town and within walking distance to stores, restaurants and the beauty shop.  I live about 10 miles outside the city in a nice neighborhood with a community pool and other recreational facilities, plus I can ride my bicycle safely and that is nice.


----------



## Wandrin (Jan 1, 2018)

I've been observing, recently, the local options as I get older and perhaps less mobile.  I had noticed some shoppers at the supermarket I can easily walk to, who were in electric wheelchairs.  I wondered about the range of those chairs.  About a block away is a quiet retirement apartment place.  About half a mile away is another.  About 3/4 of a mile is yet another.  I have noticed, over time, that the wheelchairs I had been seeing had travelled from each of those.  This means to be that I am in a good location even if I lose some mobility in later years.

Besides, I like it here.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 2, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> In the past few months I've relocated from the Big Island of Hawaii to a suburb of Phoenix, and I love it.  Weather was nicer in Hawaii, but at my age, having access to modern conveniences trumps weather.  I live a gated 55+ community, so I plan on being here for a while, health permitting.
> 
> p.s. It's only supposed to get to 106 today.  Fall is in the air!!



I just realized where you live.   My long term goal is to move to Az, my daughter lives in Scottsdale.   How do you like the community you live in?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 2, 2018)

Have wanted to move forever, but husband refused.  With his terminal illness, I will have the opportunity in the future.   Our neighborhood has changed a lot, I mean a lot.   Builders are buying up our homes left and right due to the stellar location  and building multiple homes on the land and our street has become like a freeway, throw in the huge homeless population that populates the Seattle area.....not what it used to be around here.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 10, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> Have wanted to move forever, but husband refused.  With his terminal illness, I will have the opportunity in the future.   Our neighborhood has changed a lot, I mean a lot.   Builders are buying up our homes left and right due to the stellar location  and building multiple homes on the land and our street has become like a freeway, throw in the huge homeless population that populates the Seattle area.....not what it used to be around here.



Debbie, where are you thinking of going? Just curious as my mom's family lives up there so we visit a lot. My fav aunt (97 this year!) lives up on Beacon Hill and I have cousins all over the Seattle area.

So funny how tons of articles in our local paper talk about Seattle being the Millennial techies' preferred destination. I keep thinking, "Do they understand how bad Seattle traffic really is?!?" LOL!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 23, 2018)

Lethe200 said:


> Debbie, where are you thinking of going? Just curious as my mom's family lives up there so we visit a lot. My fav aunt (97 this year!) lives up on Beacon Hill and I have cousins all over the Seattle area.
> 
> So funny how tons of articles in our local paper talk about Seattle being the Millennial techies' preferred destination. I keep thinking, "Do they understand how bad Seattle traffic really is?!?" LOL!



Lethe:    Just saw you posted after my post.   I'm thinking (when I do move) on moving to Scottsdale, have a daughter in the area.  Our traffic here in Seattle just sucks, it's terrible.   There was an article in the Seattle Times today about a home (piece of crap home-they showed several pics of it) that just sold for $1,000,000!    Also got hit with notices about our taxes skyrocketing this year.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 23, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> Lethe:    Just saw you posted after my post.   I'm thinking (when I do move) on moving to Scottsdale, have a daughter in the area.  Our traffic here in Seattle just sucks, it's terrible.   There was an article in the Seattle Times today about a home (piece of crap home-they showed several pics of it) that just sold for $1,000,000!    Also got hit with notices about our taxes skyrocketing this year.



A "crappy" house, going for a million dollars, is Not that unusual in many of our cities.  The fact is that there is an increasing housing shortage...especially for those in the lower income scales.  Construction costs keep rising, and wages Do Not, and the number of houses being built is Not keeping up with population growth.  If a person looks at housing sales sites such as Zillow, or Realtor.com, it is not usual to see houses selling for substantially more than they are really worth.  As a result, more and more people are being forced into apartment living.  If these trends continue, it will not be many more decades before the majority of our people are squeezed into "hi-rises", and our cities begin to resemble some of the heavily populated 3rd world cities....urban squalor, surrounded by the gated communities of the rich.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2018)

skip


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2018)

I also like my immediate neighborhood, not particularly the surrounding area. My community is gated, therefore fairly safe, and beautifully landscaped, built around a golf course, so it's pleasant to look at. Not magnificent scenery, but pleasant.  The surrounding area is busy, lots of traffic, too many strip malls, gas stations, etc.  Parts of Montgomery County are really beautiful, but this is not one of those parts, and probably wouldn't be affordable if it were.

But I still miss Bainbridge Island, in the middle of Puget Sound, where we lived for 18 years before coming back to Maryland to be near our son. That place had a quality of life that is rarely found, and was truly beautiful. (And it didn't have the hot, humid summers of this area!) Debbie, you're probably familiar with it. I know what you mean about the Seattle traffic; it was always a pleasure to get off the ferry and return to Bainbridge.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 30, 2018)

Actually, I am totally tired of the climate in my state and tired of the same old boring scenery here.  Would like to live out west in CA or near there.


----------



## KingsX (Jan 30, 2018)

.

I like my immediate neighborhood.  It's like a small oasis in the middle of a sprawling urban city.
It's filled with tall trees and 50 year old custom homes. It is very quiet here.  But it's also close
to shopping and everything else one might need.  Many older people live here. Some are the
 original homeowners.  I've lived here almost 17 years myself.  But the older people are dying off 
and the demographics... like the times... are changing.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 30, 2018)

i hate where i am living at--i live with my daughter  and there  is nothing to see but trees--when you are 84  you cant afford to rent  except in bad neighborhoods


----------



## Seeker (Feb 4, 2018)

This is my back yard. I wouldn’t trade this rural community for anything. I love it and want to die here.
We had the quarter of a million dollar home, pool ,and all the toys to go with. Sold it all and our business 20 years ago and bought these 22 acres out in the country. Our town has one caution light and a population of 500. I’m 4 miles from the caution light and if I turn left I’m 12 miles from a small town that has everything I need. No malls or famous restaurants but  my mother lives an hour and a half away which I visit at least twice a month and I have access to all those things. It’s a lot to up keep and I realize one day I may have to give it up but that’s a bridge I’ll have to cross when I get there. My grandchildren have all grown up here and it holds so many memories.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 4, 2018)

I love where I live! It is very rural; but close enough to shopping. It is a quiet narrow twisty road. No neighbor across the street (hay field) side neighbors are far away. My house is very tiny but just the right size for me and my cat.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 9, 2018)

hearlady said:


> I am so torn on this. We've been in this quiet neighborhood, small town for 26 years. I really don't want to sound like a snob but my problem is it's an older neighborhood, no covenants and it's become somewhat rundown. People don't take care of their houses and yards. Most do but right next door is an eyesore.
> We like our house. It's a good retirement size and one floor, 1/2 acre yard. If we moved it would be to have more privacy, maybe foothills and scenery.
> If we stay we would make house and yard more senior friendly.
> Any advice from anyone who went through the stay or move decision?


Update: The neighbors next door were forced to put new siding, facial, etc on their home before they could refinance their mortgage. It looks nice! One lil ole thing. They moved the piles of junk off the carport when the work was being done then moved it ALL back when done. It's a little neater and I can certainly live with that. They are good people otherwise and that's a plus.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 9, 2018)

Seeker said:


> This is my back yard. I wouldn’t trade this rural community for anything. I love it and want to die here.
> We had the quarter of a million dollar home, pool ,and all the toys to go with. Sold it all and our business 20 years ago and bought these 22 acres out in the country. Our town has one caution light and a population of 500. I’m 4 miles from the caution light and if I turn left I’m 12 miles from a small town that has everything I need. No malls or famous restaurants but  my mother lives an hour and a half away which I visit at least twice a month and I have access to all those things. It’s a lot to up keep and I realize one day I may have to give it up but that’s a bridge I’ll have to cross when I get there. My grandchildren have all grown up here and it holds so many memories.
> 
> View attachment 48069


oh my gosh! Reminds me when we lived in Colorado and our backyard had scenery like that and backed up to the mountains.
Pretty!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 9, 2018)

I am an Idaho transplant who moved to Alabama about 10 years ago to live closer to my daughter. There are things that I like and things that I don’t, and sometimes they are the same things. 
The weather for instance. 
I love that we do not have all of the cold and snow that I had to deal with in north Idaho, and that down here, pansies are considered a wintertime flower. Here it is in January, and my hyacinths and tulips are already trying to sprout up out of the ground, and in Idaho, they would be buried under the snow until at least March or April. 
Spring and fall are great here, but the summer is so humid that even at 4 AM, you have water dripping down your face if you go outside, just because of the humidity even during the cooler part of the day. 
I actually HAVE to be outside at daybreak to water the flowers, because after about 9-10 AM, it is too hot for me to be outside. 
In the winter, we do not have snow, but it is cold, wet and rainy, so still not great to be outside. An inch of snow shuts down the whole South because no place has any way to deal with snow, and cars are piled up in freeway accidents. 

If I could live anywhere, I think that i would live out on the West Coast again, somewhere near the town of Astoria , Oregon. It is close to the beaches of both Washington and Oregon, and the climate is moderate.


----------

